# Longbow and the baby sea otter.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

We had a special little visitor today. A baby sea otter! A sealion killed it's mother and some fishermen radioed us to see if they could drop it off here until the Game and Fish could come pick it up. SURE!









I opened the box and he just jumped into my arms. He was softer than anything I've ever felt.









Look at the paws on that bugger! Under all the fluff was some pretty sharp claws.









We see these guys every day but this is the first time I've ever held one. I had a pretty cool day today.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That right there is cooooooool


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That is just plain awesome no matter how you look at it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll take two of 'em.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

AHHH for cute.What a neat experience.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Another way cool experience for Longbow. Keep enjoying your adventure up there, and please keep sharing on here. I love reading about it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Heck, you guys are almost like the Sea Shepherds. ------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Longbow,

What are you doing for work up there? I guess I missed that.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Longbow,
> 
> What are you doing for work up there? I guess I missed that.


He's a special forces guy sailing on the Bob Barker providing advanced sniper coverage for anti-whaling missions in the North Sea.

There is absolutely no truth to the statement above. -----SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm sure he is at bare minimum arm wrestling bears.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I spy a the title of a children's book.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> He's a special forces guy sailing on the Bob Barker providing advanced sniper coverage for anti-whaling missions in the North Sea.
> 
> There is absolutely no truth to the statement above. -----SS


I'm here on a secret government program to help hunt the Sitka blacktail, elk and Harliquin ducks from Afognak island. Shhhhhh. :mrgreen:

No, really Bax*, I work at one of the biggest salmon hatcheries in the world. Canada and Russia have a couple bigger but we still release 350 million every year.
The waterfowl here is amazing, Harliquin, Barrows, Buffles and Mallards are everywhere. I stay up here year round and Lisa bounces between here, her daughters in Wyoming and our home in Perry. It's a good gig.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You lucky duck...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Everybody to longbows for duck hunting this fall. Yippee


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You'll just have to ask Longgun when he comes home from his November hunt. :mrgreen:

I have at least one group of people a month come visit and hunt/fish through spring, summer and fall. Half of them I've never met face to face until they step off the plane. Last month was a couple from Twin Falls who were friends of a friend. Last week we had a couple from Seattle who's son I met in Kodiak. He said his parents would love to come up but couldn't afford a fishing charter. He seemed like a nice kid so I gave him my info and they contacted me, spent two days here and we had a great time. We have two groups in July, one in August, my son for a goat hunt in September, three guys in October for a brown bear hunt and Longgun and friend in November for Sitkas/fishing/waterfowl. I think Lisa and I enjoy everybody's visits better than they do.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is awesome. Can I use the words darling or precious on this forum?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great now my kids want one


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Great now my kids want one


Heck, now I want one.


----------

